# gardening



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

So, does anyone plant a garden? Can ya'll tell me how to keep the cats from using it as a litter box?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we do a garden... we plant

potatoes (yukon gold), cabbage (os cross), carrots, squash, onions, peas, spinach, celery, lettuce.

and then we have a mini orchard, with strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, and apple trees. (fenced in becuase we have goats!)

our cat never goes in there, he is either in the outside hunting, or inside.

yep.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Put your coffee grounds in the dirt, they hate that. Try some cayenne pepper too. I think there's more, google it! :greengrin:


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

No problem, and good luck to you. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very difficult, we havent been successful. The ground is softer so they like it I guess :shrug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah i tried having a garden once and my cats dug it up LOL


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

countryboy said:


> Can ya'll tell me how to keep the cats from using it as a litter box?


Have ya thought about getting a dog that doesn't like cats? Works for me :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well unfortunatly Bob, seems alot of dogs like laying in plant beds and making a nice bed out of smooshed plants :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I keep the ground wet. They hate scratching in wet soil. That, and I lay chicken wire on the ground before the plants come up. They don't like to dig through the fine wire.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a garden every year-sometimes two gardens. We normally put all of the squash in one garden(zucchini, Butternut Squash), and then we put tomatoes and green beans in to can. We planted a lot of green beans last year-almost made it to where I hate them-but I like them better than store bought so I guess it was okay. We put in some egg plants. This year I think my mom's going to try some pole green beans. We also put peppers in to. Last year we had red chilli peppers, green bell peppers, and halipenyos(not spelled right-but I can't think of the correct spelling). We also put in pickling cucumbers sometimes.


----------

